# I don't know where to start, can anybody help ?



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

Not only did the dr. tell me i need to loose 50-60lbs, but i really need to for me too. I've never dieted, or really worked out, but up untill the last 3 yrs have been a healthy weight and was active enough that i was in great shape too. 

I just turned 24, am 5'9" and weight about 224 lbs. I am out of shape big time, i don't feel strong, my back and knees are starting to hurt, i get winded easy ( but i am a smoker as well - however, when i was a healthier weight i had a lot more in me ). And i totally HATE the way i look/feel about myself, i won't even let DH see me without clothes. I just started working at home ( i process insurance claims-desk job, now set up at home after 3 yrs in the office ) so now i figure i can start doing more, such as something on my half hour lunch.

I am a picky eater, in that i don't like most veggies ( nothing in a salad ) or any meat that comes from the water are some dislikes. Untill about July we are on a TIGHT budget, so i'm wondering what kind of things i can actually afford to buy - as it seems the stuff that is better for me costs more. I do like cooking, but am fairly new to it, and being a picky eater limits my options - any ideas here ?

I don't eat a whole lot, i only eat small portions a few times a day at most plus snacking, however i do have some bad eating habbits such as - SODA - we drink WAY too much, i'm slowly trying to cut back and replace with water, juice or ??? i also LOVE junkfood ( mostly chips, not big on sweets at all ), and i would say i am somewhat addicted - but i am trying to cut down on that too, not cold turkey, but smaller portions, less times per week. 

Basically, i'm asking for help, how do i start small and work my way up to more ? I really have a lot of fat around my upper arms, mid-section is awful, and my legs could stand to loose some too. Will doing so many crunches ( how many ? ) during my lunch break help ? And would walking 1 mi. to start hopefully every-other night be a good start ? What else can i do ? What about eating ? 

I do have a small farm, 4 horses, dairy goats, some cows and a donkey - so i am at least active ( mildly ) 2 times per day for chores. We are also going to be doing our own hay this year, and i really look forward to that activity, but also want to loose some pounds and be in a bit better shape before then so i don't kill myself doing it. 

I do plan to quit smoking, but doc said to start with my weight first. I am on birth control ( depo shot ) which she said may be a cause of my weight gain in the last 3 yrs, as well as my office job - but she said to give it a try, and if we need to we can try a different med. 

Any ideas/suggestions would be wonderful. Thanks !


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I would suggest that you replace soda with water, it is better if you eat your fruits than drink them and many juices are fruit laden. You need to learn to like veggies, besides being 'diet food' they carry a lot of vitamins and trace minerals you need. You don't need to eat salads and for some a salad is a calorie myth because they top it off with dressing. You may want to start weighing & measuring your food & keep a food diary so you come to realize how much you are eating. You can start by halving your portions but I fear you will feel hungry without veggies as a filler. I'm sure you know this already but if you cut back on salt, fats & sugar, you are well on your way to weight loss and good health. Walking will certainly help and crunches would do some good but walking will benefit you more. Crunches would be better suited as part of a strength training program. I'm assuming you're thinking you will tighten your core and walking will help that a lot too.


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

Thank you WR - i did pick up some baby carrots to try and start eating more veggies - however i was wondering if i can eat them with a little dill dip or if they have to be plain ?

Also, yes, i really want to strenghten my core. I plan to walk as much as possible, however at this time i may only be able to do it once everyother day for a mi. or so but plan to as often as i can - so this will help ? I do walk everyday, but thats just back and fourth doing daily things - i know i need to do more. Maybe if i walk more i will start to loose/feel better, and then be able to do some strenth training ? 

I will try to eat more veggies, but some i'll never be able to eat, and others i'm not sure how to eat as silly as that sounds.

Thank you so much for your ideas and suggestions.


----------



## okgoatgal2 (May 28, 2002)

most veggies can be eaten raw or steamed. steamed squash with a little butter and pepper. raw cherry or grape tomatoes. steamed broccoli with a little butter. or saute the broccoli with a little butter and worchestershire sauce. baby carrots raw or steamed-big carrots sliced lengthwise, raw or steamed. just start small. try one new veggie a week. try it raw, steamed, sauted (SP?), or whatever the cookbook says. instead of chips for your 3pm snack, have a cup of raw cherry tomatoes and baby carrots, or cucumber slices. try drinking a glass of water and waiting 20 min before that snack. record everything you eat for a week and find a calorie counter online to figure how many calories you are actually eating. weigh and measure all your food for a week or two. it's a pain in the neck, but it's worth it.
definitely cut the pop-you'll have more $$ for the healthy foods, too. 
as for the exercise. when you are brushing your teeth, do leg raises and squats. get an exercise ball to sit on when you are working at your desk. this will help your core muscles more than you think. crunches are totally ineffective if you do not do them correctly. if you have cable or satellite, i recommend finding lifetime channel and starting with denise austin's fit and lite program. i don't know now what days it's on, but it is a good beginning workout. definitely get that mile in, every day if you can. or 1 mile on mwf and 1/2 mile on tuthsa. fit in a rest day every week. don't do the same activity (except walking) 2 days in a row. change your walking route-where the hills are in the walk, etc. your body will become quickly adjusted to the routine and will begin to work too efficiently for the exercise to be as beneficial. if you have access to FIT TV, watch it and choose a workout or two to do a couple times a week. i'm thinking the namaste yoga, shimmy (belly dancing-great core). do walking lunges instead of just walking between chore areas. (i now run up and down the hill between the milking barn and the house-when i'm NOT carrying milk...)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

A bit of dip isn't a big deal but like everything else, most people don't recognize the difference between a bit and a lot. Measure it out in a dish and when it's done, don't add more. You will learn to like them the difference is that chips are saturated in fats & salt (both geared to enhance taste & encourage eating more). Don't forget all veggies are not created equal in the sense that some are starchy and should be restricted (corn & peas). I'm a strong believer in walking because it strengthens core and improves cardio and since you're a smoker, you need a additional cardio. I sort of look at crunches as spot exercises and while everything helps, it isn't going to burn calories as much as a mile walk.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

I will second and third the walking! Most of my weight loss has come from walking. Instead of doing crunches at lunchtime, can you walk instead? I have also been following the exercise program in the book "12 Second Sequence" (I'm not following their diet). I have been doing the exercises that use a Swiss ball and dumbells for about 3 months now and can really tell a difference in my core strenght. All of these exercises are done very slowly but doing a sequence of 12 of them really gets your heart rate up. You might want to check this book out at the library.

I'm afraid that you will need to love veggies! Just limit the amount of dip, dressing, or butter you put on them. Sweet potatoes are better for you than regular potatoes and great with a little butter and some cinnamon. Apples are a great snack as is light yogurt. Stop drinking the soda! If you need a bit of flavor, add lemon or lime juice to your water.

Good luck!!


----------



## Lolly-Dolly (Nov 30, 2002)

not that I'm an expert or anything... in many ways I'm in the same boat you are. But I would say if you start COMPLETELY eating like a "Dieter" that it won't last a week. You've got to start in ways that really seem Do-able and encouraging. f'r instance it's hard to quit sodas cold turkey, and the diet soda's to me are Yuck... but the sugar free kool-aid's and crystal light packets you put in bottled water.. those ain't bad. that may help you transition to a healthier lifestyle. THink in terms of "transition" not "whole hog" Change one thing at a time and then keep adding a bit at a time until the new lifestyle just seems to be the new "normal". I got a tip today I liked... every time you take a restroom break do 15 "wall pushups". not a "HUGE" intervention, but do-able! Then keep peeking in here for further encouragement, and let us know what DOES work for you so we can get some ideas to try too! 
For me my Bane is Dairy. Seems like every "Diet plan" has lots of cheese, yogurt, cottage cheese, skim milk... etc. While I am Completely Non-Dairy. I'm allergic to Milk, always have been, and all the "milky substitute" things just remind my body too much of the "real thing" and grosses me out. I know it's all in my head, but I can't get a transplant so that's just the way it is....


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi..let me begin by saying all the above suggestions are great..I am a diabetic..and believe me..you don't want to end up like that..My suggestions are..first of all...don't start out by saying,,I need to go on a diet...diets don't work!! You need a lifestyle change..one for life..and once you get into it...its not so bad..and you will lose weight and feel so much better...and....Please..stop smoking!! I was a once in awhile smoker..my Dr. sez..if you only smoke 1 cig. a day..your a smoker..it took a heart attack to convince me to quit..its been over 6 yrs now..after open heart surgery,,to see how good it feels not to smell like smoke..much less feel the need to suck smoke..that sounds harsh..but its the truth..do your self a favor...QUIT!!!
Walking is great..the more the better..instead of lunch..get a snack bar..and go for a walk..get a pedometer...set goals..5000 steps a day...then 10,000 steps..thats 5 miles..take it slow..and you'll be surprised how good your gonna feel...
I work at this every day..my eating and my exercise..it goes hand in hand..good luck..and God Bless...


----------



## kiwirach (May 19, 2008)

hi, i'd try to really stop the sodas if i could.

i stopped drinking coca cola 2yrs ago....intially swapped it for fanta, cos i liked the fizz, then slowly gave up the fanta, and i have noticed now, how little sweet stuff i need.....the soda must have been putting so much sugar in my diet that it made me want more and more. i should say, the sugar desire dropped quickly, cos the fanta had less sugar than the coke.....dont panic that you're not going to see a difference for 2yrs!!!. 
now i would say my tastes are more savoury than sweet, and i never thought i'd get to that!.


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

Wow ! Thank you everybody, such good ideas ! I'm carefully trying to watch what i eat, and how much. The walking so far is going good too. I'm already starting to feel better. I do have a couple more questions though if you don't mind.

Is it ok to eat cooked meals for dinner - i really like to cook for DH, and really love my steak and tators and other home cooked dinners, and now that summer is on it's way, we love to grill - are they healthier ways of eating these things ? i'm sure moderation is important, but what else ? Any tips ? 

So far i'm eating a nice small and healthy breakfast, snack, lunch ( usually snack size, like a snack bar, or small sandwich and carrots ) then may have another snack or not, and then dinner - how is this ? Dinner is the biggest meal, and is about 6pm at night. 

I also bake for DH for his lunch box - is it ok to have baked yummies for snacks, or occasional desserts ? 

How about V8 juice - is that good ? I will be picking up some crystal light too - i like that. What about iced tea ? Iced green tea ?

Is riding a bike good for burning calories too ? 

Thank you everybody so much ! I will keep checking in, updating, asking my questions and i'm sure asking for more support down this road of mine :+)


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

We eat a lot of grilled things too. The dr will probably tell you that grilled food is okay as long as it's not charred. I have a good recipe for Rosemary Lemon Chicken on the grill and a recipe for basting sauce for shish-ka-bobs of you'd like them. Remember you can do a shish-ka-bob with just vegetables!

You would be better off eating your larger meals at breakfast and lunch. I have a bowl of oatmeal for breakfast every day and it is very filling. Be careful of snack bars - they can contain a lot of calories.

As others have said, diets don't work. You need to make a lifestyle change. For me, that change was to eat what I wanted, just eat less. I knew that giving stuff up entirely would not work for me. It meant that I wouldn't lose as much weight as quickly as I would have liked but I wouldn't be miserable. So a piece of cake for a couple cookies are okay now and then. If you don't have the willpower to avoid over eating them, can you make something and freeze most of it? Take out only what DH needs for his lunch each evening.

I don't know about V-8 but I've always made tea with saccharine so no calories.

Riding a bike will burn calories, just be sure to stretch before you do. Walking is better for your bones though.


----------



## Judi Reilly (Mar 27, 2008)

Hi again...just checking in again,,with a few more hints for you MR...I love potatoes also..but they are a hi glycemic food..so go easy with them...as for the snack bars..I'd go with the Glucerna ones..they are for a diabetic,,but are just soooooooo good..and filling..yes,,watch the fat content in everything..as for moderation..I told my Dr. that and his reply was....You just can't do moderation till you are where you want to be...THEN AND ONLY THEN can you talk moderation,,and treat yourself once in awhile..so its been a matter of being strict with myself..but its working..and I don't feel like I'm missing a thing..grilling is good..do the veggies that way too..check out Google about the glycemic index...and the lists of foods etc..it will be a great help to you..try and cut out white flour also..pasta is not real good..and watch the sodium..retains water for you.. go with whole wheat bread..use as much wheat things as you can..its all a matter of YOU being in control...not FOOD being in control...You'll make it..Lean on the Lord,,and he'll get you thru it...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I guess you need to decide if you can have the occasional homemade treat. For me, I tend to try really hard to avoid them because they are a trigger food and I won't stop till there is none left. It is actually a good idea to review the foods you eat and see if you have any trigger foods. I strongly suggest giving up sodas because they are empty calories and offer no benefit to your overall health.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

expending more calories than you take in is the only way to lose weight. Having said that and having just lost 50 pounds myself (with a lot more to go unfortunatly) Exercise and watching what you eat is how to do it. I agree to give up soda, even diet soda is not good. I don't like 'wet meats' (ie seafood) either - wouldn't eat it if you put a gun to my head, but smaller portions of: beef, pork, chicken, etc is fine -- one way I did it, is that we no longer use dinner plates - we use the smaller 'bread plates' (ie saucer size). Its really psychological, but works for me. I also have soup once a day, filling and low calorie (ie no cream soups). ALso when you go out to eat entree's only, no appetisers or dessert and bring at least half home - restaurant portions in America are waaaaaay too large! Also treat yourself every so often, I have a 1/4 cup portion of ice cream or sorbet at least 3 times a week.
Good luck.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

Steak and Taters? I'd substitute a: steamed, baked, grilled or microwaved veggie for the potatoes. Baked or steamed potatoes can be ok occasionally, but its the: butter, sour cream, etc that people usually put on them thats bad
Bike riding is excellant exercise
"Dinner is the biggest meal, and is about 6pm at night." its ok if you get exercise after that and I mean enough to raise your metabolism, although ideally breakfast or lunch should be your biggest meal and dinner your smallest.


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks again everybody ! It would be hard to make a different meal bigger, except on the weekends, because m-f DH needs his dinner, and i don't cook unless he is here, so i don't really cook for breakfast or lunch.

Cindy in NY - i'd love your recipes if you would share ! Infact i'd like anybody's that is willing to share, i'm young and don't really have many, so it would really help. Meals for the kitchen and grilling too now that it's that time again :+) I'd love to collect anything that is good and good for me.

I'm not a big sweets eater, so my stuff i bake for DH ( whom is a sweets person ) i only eat a bit of then thats enough anyways. What about my chips though ? Can i have a small portion every so often till i can wean off them just to kick my craving ? Same with soda - that is a main goal to get completly away from it, but it's hard, i am addicted - so i am starting by cutting back more and more then quit.

My cousin will be moving into a nice country house not far from me, so we plan to get bikes and bike all over the place this summer - i'm really looking forward to that. 

i am also trying to eat more veggies, but some i just will never be able to eat. I will eat broccoili, carrots, corn, potatoes, peas, green beans and thats about it for now, but will try others. 

Thank you all so much for being here for me - it really helps a lot :+)


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Don't forget that potatoes & peas are quite starchy so you will have to watch your portions carefully. As far as soda & chips, you do what you feel is best. I tried weaning off soda and had very little luck so I finally had to quit cold turkey.


----------



## nomad7inwi (Nov 30, 2005)

My mom likes chips. So she'll buy the snack packs, or but a regular bag and put a serving in sandwich bags. Its less tempting to eat more than a serving that way. (I don't have that problem, with 5 kids as soon as a bag is opened its emptied!) It also makes it an accurate serving since its measured out before you are hungry or craving it.

My DH was drinking way too much soda, but could not swallow straight water. So he drinks seltzer water. Its carbonated, no sodium. Once in a while we'll add some juice to it for homemade soda. I second that juice & "health" drinks will not help you in losing weight.

Balsamic vinegar really helps in seasoning different foods.

If you want to lose weight it needs to be a change in diet and a increase in activity to see results. It sounds like you are on the right track!


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Middle River - here are the recipes. For the chicken, I cook just a few breasts so I just reduce all the ingredients except the garlic.

Rosemary Lemon Chicken

2 broiling chickens, 3 lbs each, split and backbones removed
1/4 cup vegetable oil
8 tbl melted butter
1/3 cup lemon juice
2 tsp crushed dried rosemary
1 clove garlic crushed
1 tsp salt

Put chicken on grill and brush with basting mixture. Be careful because it will flame up when it hits the charcoal! Turn and baste on other side. Cook till done. Boneless breasts usually take about 15 minutes.

Shish-Ka-Bobs

bite size pieces of round steak or London broil (cheap!)
cut up pieces of bell pepper
wedges of onion
cooked potatoes (I use a small can)
whole mushrooms
any other veges you like
1/4 - 1/3 cup steak sauce
1/4 - 1/3 cup BBQ sauce
2 tbl prepared horseradish

Mix steak sauce, BBQ sauce, and horseradish. Put meat and veges on skewers and place on grill. Baste with mixture. Turn and baste again. Serve with hot rice.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I think it is very important to realize that poor eating habits and weight gain did not happen overnight so one should not expect to undo it all overnight. If you set reasonable long term and short term goals in an effort to acheive a healthy lifestyle, you stand a much greater chance of succeeding. Perhaps it might be an idea to cut back on the chips & soda with a longer term goal of being weaned off by an estabished date. You might want to consider introducing yourself to a new fruit & veggie each week as a way to broaden your horizens and potentially find a few more that you enjoy. I also think that you might want to realize that those of us that have lost our weight are no different than you. We started out with a goal in mind, we had successes and failures along the way and as we work on maintenance, we still slip up from time to time.


----------



## MarleneS (Aug 21, 2003)

Invest in a copy of "The Calorie King Calorie, Fat & Carbohydrate Counter" book. It has everything you need to know about those items and list information about ideal weight/height ratios, and BMI indexes. Their website address is:

www.CalorieKing.com

Next start writing down *everything* you consume - even water. Do this until you are aware of exactly how many calories you are taking in - numbers do not lie.

As others have mentioned do not think of it as a short term diet - think of it as a lifetime change. Thinking of it as a diet leads to celebrating when "it's" over and the cyle repeats itself.

The longer you take to take it off - the longer it will stay off.



Good luck,
Marlene


----------



## greenboy (Sep 5, 2005)

simple loss two pounds a week no more not less this is very hard, do not think about the 60 pounds we are overwt. That's is very depressing. just two pounds!!! you did not gained all this weight over night you are going to loose it slowly, two pounds a week...


----------



## Middle River (Apr 11, 2007)

Alright everyone - so far, so good, 9lbs down ! I am already feeling better like i CAN do this, with out killing myself :+) Thanks everyone for your help - if you feel to offer more i'm all ears :+) Thanks again !


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I want to echo what Green boy said -- and actually cut it down, my doctors goal for me is 4 pounds a month and if I happen to go up a week, no biggie as long as I'm down 4 pounds in a month. It took me 50 years to get in the shape I am now (round), if it take 5 years to take it off, thats ok. Its a lifestyle change not a diet.


----------



## scgirl (Jan 25, 2005)

It doesn't sound like you snack much after dinner, but something that helps me is to brush my teeth shortly after my last meal. When I forget, I just tend to keep on eating the night away. 
My weakness, also, is junk food. I never buy the stuff, but my mom does, then I have to eat the whole bag, lol. It just sits on the counter, calling my name, till I give in. Part of it, for me, is the crunch. You may have some luck if you're able to replace the chips for veggies that have a crunch to them. Maybe salt them a little, then gradually less salt, till you've weaned yourself off. I love all veggies, so it's not a problem for me. Not sure if it would work, but just a thought that might help.
Another suggestion, if you don't have the time to walk more than 1 mile (or even if you do), as you get used to the distance, walk it faster and/or get some ankle weights (not too expensive at WM), also swing/pump your arms as much as you can to give yourself more of a workout. You can also hold dishtowels loosely in your hands to give you some resistance, or even carry cans of soup or veggies.
Bike riding is a great cardio workout and you can also use the ankle weights while riding. Be sure you have plenty of water available to drink while riding.
One last suggestion on the bike, be sure to buy a larger seat if possible. The seats that come with bikes are NOT comfortable and take forever to get used to, if ever. WM sells seat pads, but they're still not the same as a larger, more comfortable seat (they also sell larger seats, at least here).


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's wonderful you dropped weight and you should be proud of yourself. If you were feeling like you were killing yourself, you would be doing it all wrong because you would be dieting instead of making lifestyle changes. I suspect that it is the salt & oil that are main attraction in the chips. You can learn to live without the oil but maybe try adding sea salt to cut veggies.


----------

